# 2011 Murano Nav system and bluetooth



## Joe West (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi all. Hope someone is familiar with this issue here. 

Lately, our Murano Nav. system has been acting up. it all grays out when you try to type in a street name as though there is no street by that name.

Also, our phone pairs, but at times when accessing the handset phonebook, you scroll down a bit ... maybe only a name or two, and it all locks up and grays out.

Is this something common? is there a fix for this short of a whole new setup?

thanks
joe


----------

